# sand fleas dead or alive



## fshnful (Jun 1, 2005)

Is it better to fish with sand fleas that are alive becuase I have trouble keeping these critters alive once I've hooked them.


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

They will die shortly after hooking, but it's all good. The fish still love them. But if you plan on keeping them for a longer time, boil them for a couple seconds and freeze. Lasts a long time and great bait.

PS If by some chance you find Soft Shell Sandfleas, don't freeze them, when they thaw out they won't be soft anymore.


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

So those frozen Sand Fleas I bought at Wallyworld WERE cooked? My wife said she thought they looked like they'd been cooked! Silly me didn't believe her!


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*sand fleas*

Been meaning to try them. Wilbur how do you hook em up, put a couple on at once on say a 5/0 hook and put em about the second wave???thanks for the info .... salt


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Here's my take on the Sandflea deal.
Everything that comes to the dropoff is looking for one of two things, Sandfleas or Coquina Clams. The fish travel back and forth along the dropoff searching for food the the receeding waves pull out of the sand. Softies are best, but a hard medium sized Sandflea is a great bait. When fishing the dropoff I use a standard dropper loop rig with no.4 spinner hooks or small circles on Florocarbon leaders depending on water clearity. To hook the sandflea I like the hook point to come out in the critter's belly I think it might in the hook up ratio.


----------



## fshnful (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks for the info. I have tried them several times with no luck but will keep trying. If you reel it back in with nothing then does that mean you missed the oppurtunity to catch the fish.

I have read on here about keeping the fleas from burying thereselves and how to check for that but still I will reel in with nothing.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Anyone every try*

I know that some stores like BPS and Cabelas sell artificial sandflea, made by Gulp, etc. 

Anyone have success with these. Since Fishbites have a so so success rate, I wonder if the same applies to these.

Thx,

Jeff


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Jim Mackerel of Carolina Lures swears that his fake sandfleas work in Fla. for Pompano, but I have yet to catch anything on a fake one.
I think it's a scent thing like with Peelers, in fact I know it is when you are fishing with Soft Sandfleas.


----------



## Moonshine (Jul 3, 2005)

... I Pompano fish for a living, so heres the scoop on the fleas. First of all, live fleas are preferred. Secondly, you can freeze fleas, but avoid what you have read if you want a good quality. Do not boil a flea. If you freeze your fleas fresh, or a few days old and still alive, freeze them in saltwater. The brine will tighten them up and you will be able to save them up to a couple years actually. I know this because I have used some that old. I rarely use dead fleas, as I have all the fresh livies I'll ever need. But I assure you, my way is the best way. You can freeze a number of containers and store for whenever you all of a sudden need them. Now when hooking them, bring the hook underneath thru their digger, and bring the point of the hook out thru the back. That way you have 2 sections hooked, which makes it stronger when you cast.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Got a big enough pot for this one?


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

If I had enough "pot", I might believe that one.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Wilber said:


> But if you plan on keeping them for a longer time, boil them for a couple seconds and freeze.


 Wilbur,some of the locals here in Hat swear by that,in fact some would rather use them boiled than fresh?? I've never tried anything other than ones I have just caught,but they say they are great baits?


----------

